# Wowee Zowee - Belgian Malt!



## braufrau (24/4/10)

I just opened my bag of grain to mash and somewhere in there, for my first time, is real Belgian Special B and aromatic malts.
The smell was fantastic. Like dark chocolate (my favourite thing in the universe). I took the lord's name in vain, I admit, and that made HWMBO come running.


Wow!


----------

